# 5 blades



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Interesting. Back in the day, a lot of the Mariner and Merc guys used to run the High Five props on their big boats.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> View media item 838View media item 837I came across a PowerTech SCD5 that was special ordered a couple years ago and was collecting dust at my local Yamaha dealer. Put it on my boat and was amazed at how differently my boat handled.
> 
> Stern lift is insane, so there is no need for tabs. Lost a little on the top end as compared to the SCD4 I was running, but the hole shot will make you fall out the back of the boat if you are not ready for it.
> 
> Thinking about trying it on a Maverick HPX-S....


What is the pitch of this 5-blade and what motor you are running it on? I've seen some of the bigger bay boats, running 300hp and up single outboards, trying out 5 blades to help with their hole shot.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Raising thread from the dead.

I have a scd3-18 on a yamaha 70 tlr, and I am still trying to find the magic prop. What kinda numbers were you getting with the 5blade?


----------

